# DPC_Watchdog_Violation, anyone have to do a fix for this?



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

I help my sis a lot with her computer, and now she is getting this message (above in OP) I found the link below, but wondered if anyone has actually tried these "fixes" and I suppose I am looking for the easiest, and quickest fix.  Anyone?? Opinions on the link I found too, I know not everything you find online is all true.
https://pc.net/helpcenter/answers/windows_8_dpc_watchdog_violation


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

So far, I've done the very, first suggestion:


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2018)

This could be a rather time consuming problem to fix.  Here is another site which gives some detailed instructions on possible causes/solutions.  Unless you are pretty sure of what you are doing, you might consider taking this PC to a shop for a fix.  

https://www.xtremerain.com/fix-dpc-watchdog-violation/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Don M. said:


> This could be a rather time consuming problem to fix.  Here is another site which gives some detailed instructions on possible causes/solutions.  Unless you are pretty sure of what you are doing, you might consider taking this PC to a shop for a fix.
> 
> https://www.xtremerain.com/fix-dpc-watchdog-violation/



I will recommend she do that if/when I am not sure of what I am doing.  Which I'm familiar with the steps, but also, I can only do remote control on her computer, and then, these steps could make changes her and her boyfriend will have to get used to once again.  It's so hard for them.  Also, money is an issue in paying a tech.  But no, I won't do anything if I am "not 100% sure".  

Thank you Don, appreciate the new link, and I will take a look now, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

By the way, how much does a factory reset TRULY clean up a pc, actually restore it to where it's "like" new?  I've done 2 on mine, but it was easy for me to do, and yes, I know things were cleaned up, but wondering what really takes place in the Factory Reset.  I could read about it of course, but like to hear from folks I know, than just random articles Denise


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 11, 2018)

You should find some help here:  http://www.tomshardware.com/news/how-to-fix-dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-10,36200.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> You should find some help here:  http://www.tomshardware.com/news/how-to-fix-dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-10,36200.html



I have gotten a lot of good info there, thank you for the link, and reminder Denise


----------

